# crown vic p71



## thafoot (Oct 23, 2012)

wuttup yall. kinda new to the site....new to making posts anyways. im not sure how to set an avatar pic so heres my car. anyone else drive one of these sweet automobiles? woot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2012)

to use that as your avatar, go to "my rollitup". on the left side of the screen, there will be an option to edit avatar under "my settings". click on that, and you should be able to figure out the rest. 

welcome to RIU, enjoy the forums


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

Bag that bitch...


----------



## thafoot (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks dr. greenhorn...and what do u mean mr ganja, bag that bitch......not my car?


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 29, 2012)

thafoot said:


> thanks dr. greenhorn...and what do u mean mr ganja, bag that bitch......not my car?


He means put airbags on it. I think.


----------



## thafoot (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooo air bag suspension. No I got some engine improvements to make first...for some reason they pumped these cars out with a plastic intake manifold. It's not a matter of if it cracks it's a matter of when. And sure as shit I found a hairline crack with a tiny spot of dried up coolant on it. She's a beast tho.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 30, 2012)

"We used to ride in the back, now we ride in the front!"


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 30, 2012)

angryblackman said:


> He means put airbags on it. I think.


Thays what i meant.


----------



## thafoot (Oct 30, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Thays what i meant.


 haha im still confused. are you talking about that air bag suspension setup? if so, ive heard thats a real pain in the ass for new parts and shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

thafoot said:


> haha im still confused. are you talking about that air bag suspension setup? if so, ive heard thats a real pain in the ass for new parts and shit.


ya I think he's talking about the airbag suspension. the kind where you can make your car bounce or drop it to the ground


----------



## thafoot (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I think he's talking about the airbag suspension. the kind where you can make your car bounce or drop it to the ground


u may be confused with hydraulics. i know there are some Lincolns with the air bag suspension and it makes for a smoother ride im guessing. i think i also heard when u get cruisin 50 mph or so it will automatically lower your car.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

thafoot said:


> u may be confused with hydraulics. i know there are some Lincolns with the air bag suspension and it makes for a smoother ride im guessing. i think i also heard when u get cruisin 50 mph or so it will automatically lower your car.


I know what hydraulics is. I'm talking about the bags where you can lower your ride to the ground

http://www.airbagit.com/


----------



## thafoot (Oct 31, 2012)

O wow dood that's pretty sweet. Thanks for the link


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 1, 2012)

i know them cars are cheap but why would you want to help da boys out 
all they do is ride around in that same car like 3 years ago and bust unfortunate pot heads 7 mindin their own business like they were smokin a cig


----------



## Weedasaurus (Nov 1, 2012)

keep it stock looking and put on go fast parts.


----------



## thafoot (Nov 2, 2012)

303blunt303 said:


> i know them cars are cheap but why would you want to help da boys out
> all they do is ride around in that same car like 3 years ago and bust unfortunate pot heads 7 mindin their own business like they were smokin a cig


these cars are fuckin rad. its got 100k on it and i know ill see 200k. for less than 2 grand? and its a ford? go get yourself one. look up your local municipal auctions. just dont hate cause you are scared when you see one bro.


----------



## thafoot (Nov 2, 2012)

Weedasaurus said:


> keep it stock looking and put on go fast parts.


yea thats the plan. after its mechanically "sound" first. tires too, i need new tires........


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 10, 2012)

yea but your riding in a car that put fellow weed heads in jail at one point or another
an plus when i see those cars and im smokin ablunt in my car it kinda ruins my high


----------



## thafoot (Nov 25, 2012)

dont commit crimes in public


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

I smell bacon! ^


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

thafoot said:


> dont commit crimes in public


Damn straight. *Polite* folk do it privately. cn


----------

